# Can a non-white ever truly be a Western or have the spirit of the West?



## Noir drag freak (Aug 1, 2022)

Is it possible for non-whites to truly integrate into white European society?


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Aug 1, 2022)

nigger


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 1, 2022)

Yes but they have to TRY


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Aug 1, 2022)

I'm not sure what the spirit of the West is. Decadence, I suppose. But in America, at least, most races have some sort of claim to a heritage a century or more in the making.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 1, 2022)

Yes. Next question.


----------



## $5.3 Million Dollars (Aug 1, 2022)

Rawhide Kobayashi truly embodies the pioneering spirit of the west.


----------



## Uriah (Aug 1, 2022)

Spain exists.


----------



## Chilson (Aug 1, 2022)

I have met plenty of black people who weren't niggers and I have met plenty of white people who are. 

Niggerdom is not so much about race, as it is about culture. The vast majority of blacks worldwide have created a culture of low expectations, thievery and an inability to accept blame by the mere fact that they have a different skin color than everyone else.

You see this nigger culture in a lot of shitty white mobile park communities as well and it breeds the same kind of despicable people.

The successful black people I have met in my life who didn't fall into niggerdom all have the same attitudes as successful white people though. They take personal responsibility, are willing to grab opportunities when they see them, and will turn their backs on their "communities" who hate them for being successful. 

It could be genetic and blacks could have way higher chance of getting that gene than whites. But who the fuck knows because no one is actually allowed to investigate and research it over claims of "racism". Regardless, genetics is not the whole story as the local community culture plays a huge part in the creation of niggers as well.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 1, 2022)

Who would want to?


----------



## Burgerasssand (Aug 1, 2022)

Yockey was a faggot nigger and so are you


----------



## Skitarii (Aug 1, 2022)

Niggers (Germans) destroyed the west, so no


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Aug 1, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Who would want to?


I guess people want to feel a part of the great culture that culminated in Disney+.


----------



## Oilspill Battery (Aug 1, 2022)

What is the spirit of the west? Degeneracy and heidonism? If so, yeah corruptive qualities are pretty easy to spread.


----------



## NaziFuzz (Aug 1, 2022)

White European society? Never.


----------



## NoonmanR (Aug 2, 2022)

On one hand, Hispanics have a shot in it, since bare minimum they have some roots in white European culture, it wouldn't be impossible for them to fit in if there was a requirement to, in my opinion. Asians too seem to fit in well enough, but the rest of the world i'd have to go with no.


----------



## whogoesthere (Aug 2, 2022)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> I'm not sure what the spirit of the West is. Decadence, I suppose. But in America, at least, most races have some sort of claim to a heritage a century or more in the making.


If I earn a bonus at work, does my neighbour also get to share in my wealth simply because they are near me?

No, whoever built it is who owns it. The spics showing up this late to the game can eat shit. Their nations are worthless hellholes because they are worthless. They are parasites who suckle on greatness. Fuck off back to Mexico, and tell your kin you are not welcome in the Northern European nations (which America is, Canada is a fucking shitshow at the moment so who knows with them any more). 

Amazing how us Europeans have become the dumping ground for those unable to even build a functioning society for themselves.


----------



## cuddle striker (Aug 2, 2022)

bitch what


----------



## Chuck McGill (Aug 2, 2022)

Yes, but not at the rate the west is currently welcoming them at. Also the focus needs to be on powerwashing every last vestige of the third world off of them, rather than letting them track mud all over the carpet, then having an NGO tell us all that we're mudphobic because we don't want to host a Little Mudholistan in our country. You left there for a reason fuckers, time to start emulating the people with a functional society. Chuck the burka in the bin, keep your head down, and learn the language of your host country.


----------



## Bored Gamer (Aug 2, 2022)

Why would they want to be a mentally ill wishy-washy parasite who spends all their time indulging in delusional larping fantasies about overthrowing the government?


----------



## Spud (Aug 2, 2022)

They may be born in the land but that doesn't make them born of the land


----------



## Penrowe (Aug 2, 2022)

No.
Morality is phenotypic.
You are bound by the constraints set by your biology.

The same goes for baka gaijins who delude themselves into thinking they're "spiritually and culturally nipponese" and other such bullshit. At best all you can hope to achieve is an imitation of a foreign identity, any children you have will reveal the truth of what you are.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Aug 2, 2022)

99% of the case, a person arguing about white people superiority is such a mutt, he would have been aborted after birth.

Anyways, ask Poles and Italians what they think.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Aug 2, 2022)

Penrowe said:


> No.
> Morality is phenotypic.
> You are bound by the constraints set by your biology.
> 
> The same goes for baka gaijins who delude themselves into thinking they're "spiritually and culturally nipponese" and other such bullshit. At best all you can hope to achieve is an imitation of a foreign identity, any children you have will reveal the truth of what you are.


I beg to differ, this man is a purebred Austrian.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Aug 2, 2022)

Everyone I've talked to considers Ireland to be part of the west. So sure


----------



## Wintersun (Aug 2, 2022)

If anyone can keep their heritage intact while also integrating with a Western culture, sure, it's possible. Shit like what the Pakistanis are doing in Britain, where they segregate themselves in little, unpolicable enclaves, then get away with raping children en masse because the cops are afraid of being called racist makes it a lot harder for people to accept it.

Overall, it's more about culture than race. Once you start putting the latter on a pedestal is the moment the fabric starts fraying, and you start getting the absolute faggotry that is our current social climate.


----------



## HonestlyMikaela (Aug 2, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Everyone I've talked to considers Ireland to be part of the west. So sure


Majority white nation, the most common ethnicity in Ireland that isn't from the British Isle is Polish.
Both nations are relatively western, Ireland more so then Poland but still.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Aug 2, 2022)

HonestlyMikaela said:


> Majority white nation


But it literally isn't. Irish people aren't white


----------



## HonestlyMikaela (Aug 2, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> But it literally isn't. Irish people aren't white


How aren't they?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 2, 2022)

Chilson said:


> I have met plenty of black people who weren't niggers and I have met plenty of white people who are.
> 
> Niggerdom is not so much about race, as it is about culture. The vast majority of blacks worldwide have created a culture of low expectations, thievery and an inability to accept blame by the mere fact that they have a different skin color than everyone else.
> 
> You see this nigger culture in a lot of shitty white mobile park communities as well and it breeds the same kind of despicable people.



THIS

Everyone seems to forget that nigger culture doesn't come from the African countries, but from the Celtic countries instead. Thomas Sowell wrote countless essays and books on it.

The Scots-Irish (AKA Ulster Scots) invented nigger culture and also redneck culture, as both are just modern continuations of border reiver culture.

The border reivers are European (they're even Northern European) but they will never be White.



wtfNeedSignUp said:


> 99% of the case, a person arguing about white people superiority is such a mutt, he would have been aborted after birth.
> 
> Anyways, ask Poles and Italians what they think.



Italians, Greeks, Slavs, French, and Poles are White, and anyone who unironically says they aren't is either an ignorant retard or they're troll-shielding.

Lemme guess, you're probably of Scots-Irish blood as well, aren't you?

The very existence of the border reivers voids your claim that only the Northern Europeans can be White. Ulster is in Northern Europe and is where the ways of the nigger was ultimately invented.



HonestlyMikaela said:


> How aren't they?



The Insular Celtic peoples invented nigger culture, and I say this as a man who is of Scots-Irish blood.

Granted, this is the most applicable to the Scots-Irish as opposed to the mainline Irish Catholics but it still holds true.


----------



## HonestlyMikaela (Aug 2, 2022)

Syaoran Li said:


> Everyone seems to forget that nigger culture doesn't come from the African countries, but from the Celtic countries instead.
> 
> The Scots-Irish (AKA Ulster Scots) invented nigger culture and also redneck culture, as both are just modern continuations of border reiver culture.
> 
> ...


Never looked into it this way, but I sorta get what you mean when it's put that way. 
It'd be that yes, Scots-Irish have white skin but they aren't the same race as others with white skin?


----------



## The Ugly One (Aug 2, 2022)

White people occasionally go native. So I guess it could happen.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 2, 2022)

HonestlyMikaela said:


> Never looked into it this way, but I sorta get what you mean when it's put that way.
> It'd be that yes, Scots-Irish have white skin but they aren't the same race as others with white skin?



Yep.

Being hyper-pale and light-eyed doesn't guarantee you're White

Ashkenazi Jews and Chechens are some of the most light-skinned motherfuckers around and many in both ethnicities have blue eyes, but they'll never be White.

My forefathers (the Scots-Irish) created both hillbilly and nigger culture and are not White.

Meanwhile, even the most sun-scorched Southern Italian or Greek is still White in my eyes. 

You have the likes of Classical Greece and Rome as the foundations of White Western culture. 

Both the Renaissance and the Enlightenment began in Italy (though the Enlightenment simultaneously began in Italy and France) as well

Southern Europe invented White culture.

Celtic Europe invented nigger culture

If you're European or of predominant European blood and you are not a Jew, a Gypsy, a Chechen, an Albanian, or Scots-Irish then you are White.

It doesn't matter if it's Northern Europe or Southern Europe.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Aug 2, 2022)

Syaoran Li said:


> Italians, Greeks, Slavs, French, and Poles are White, and anyone who says they aren't is an ignorant retard or they're troll-shielding.
> 
> Lemme guess, you're probably of Scots-Irish blood, aren't you?
> 
> The very existence of the border reivers voids your claim that only the Northern Europeans can be White. Ulster is in Northern Europe and is where the ways of the nigger was ultimately invented.


The joke that they aren't white is half true though, you'll always have a group purity spiral and the term itself is meaningless. Jews and Italians can have olive skin, does that outrules their group being prominently euro-centric in their culture? While Poles are whiter than some Europeans but have completely different culture.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 2, 2022)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> The joke that they aren't white is half true though, you'll always have a group purity spiral and the term itself is meaningless. Jews and Italians can have olive skin, does that outrules their group being prominently euro-centric in their culture? While Poles are whiter than some Europeans but have completely different culture.



Fair point, but the whole "hurr-durr Italians aren't White" meme was originally invented by Anglo Protestants who also didn't consider the French to be White either because of Catholicism.

Even those Protestant Europeans who were the simply wrong kind of Protestant weren't considered White by the Eternal Anglo (in the case of the Ulster Scots, they were accidentally correct on that one though)

Keep in mind that the Eternal Anglo is the only White who can out-Jew the actual Jews when it comes to greed, elitism, ethnocentrism, and being slimy subversive fucks.

When Scots-Irish Southerners (or even Irish Gaels and Scottish Highlanders) say that the Italians aren't White, it just reeks of troll-shielding and projection.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 2, 2022)

The fuck is 'Western culture'? Even America has like fifty distinct cultural groups of white people alone in it. Europe has even more. It's possible for a family to become 'western' sure. They move into the edge case nations and slowly interbreed with the locals until they're so diluted that they ancestry is a funny footnote compared to the nation they are now in. 

But a person cannot, a full grown, or even late childhood individual who comes from Poland, is never going to be English, or French, or Spanish. Let alone some Indian, or African, or Thai person. Why would they want to be? Those places - Not Africa lol - have their own distinct and genuinely rich cultures and history. They should be proud of their nations past, and proud of their own ancestry. It's gross to want to become something you are not, purely out of shame for your history, or desire to be accepted. 


Syaoran Li said:


> Keep in mind that the Eternal Anglo is the only White who can out-Jew the actual Jews when it comes to greed, elitism, ethnocentrism, and being slimy subversive fucks.


As a proud member of Der Uberanglo race; yeah lol. 

If the anti-christ were to walk the Earth, there's a good chance the British government would be setting him up an embassy for hell within a day. I love being an anglo, since anglos built the entire world - and any complaint otherwise is seething, angry cope - but it was definitely born out of a massive hole in the heart. English history can basically be summed up as 'And then the English started fucking with us, _again_.' For most of the planet. Which is hilarious. When the world wises up and puts us to the sword, it'll be funny.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 2, 2022)

Johan Schmidt said:


> It's gross to want to become something you are not, purely out of shame for your history



I respectfully disagree with you on that.

You don't know just how utterly malignant and vile the Scots-Irish of Appalachia and the South truly are. It's one thing to just accept being a border reiver hick but it's a different thing entirely to embrace it.


----------



## ITK (Aug 2, 2022)

Syaoran Li said:


> I respectfully disagree with you on that.
> 
> You don't know just how utterly malignant and vile the Scots-Irish of Appalachia and the South truly are. It's one thing to just accept being a border reiver hick but it's a different thing entirely to embrace it.


Why do you have so much self-hate? It's grovelling and pathetic, and it goes against the most foundational of all natural instincts. All people prefer their own. I don't care if you're a Jew, a Negro a Gypsy, or whatever else you can come up with, if you have no sympathy for your own race, no national feeling left in you, you are repulsive. You can still love your own people while hating their flaws, and in fact that love should serve as the motivation for that hatred, out of a genuine desire for improvement. You shouldn't be so hard on yourself, bud.  It's just sad to look at.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 2, 2022)

ITK said:


> Why do you have so much self-hate? It's grovelling and pathetic, and it goes against the most foundational of all natural instincts. All people prefer their own. I don't care if you're a Jew, a Negro a Gypsy, or whatever else you can come up with, if you have no sympathy for your own race, no national feeling left in you, you are repulsive. You can still love your own people while hating their flaws, and in fact that love should serve as the motivation for that hatred, out of a genuine desire for improvement. You shouldn't be so hard on yourself, bud.  It's just sad to look at.



I strongly yet respectfully disagree.

Again, I take it that you never grew up in Appalachia or the South.

I accept that I can't be anything else, but why do I have to embrace my own culture?

A better question to ask is why does someone have to be forced to love a race and culture solely because they were born into it?


----------



## ITK (Aug 2, 2022)

Syaoran Li said:


> I strongly yet respectfully disagree.
> 
> Again, I take it that you never grew up in Appalachia or the South.
> 
> ...


You've gotten border reiver blood pumpin' through your veins. There's 'white nigger' written all over your bone marrow. If you're hating your ethnicity, you're hating yourself. It's just an inversion of order and it's unnatural. I don't know what your problem here is exactly. It's some sort or other of neurosis. Why are you so vehemently opposed to your own race? Is that really healthy you think?


----------



## Butterschmalz (Aug 2, 2022)

whats white? mexicans? turks? russians? or just anybody standing next to a nigger?


----------



## Noir drag freak (Aug 2, 2022)

Penrowe said:


> No.
> Morality is phenotypic.
> You are bound by the constraints set by your biology.
> 
> The same goes for baka gaijins who delude themselves into thinking they're "spiritually and culturally nipponese" and other such bullshit. At best all you can hope to achieve is an imitation of a foreign identity, any children you have will reveal the truth of what you are.



So what about Mestizo and other non-whites who have been in the West for centuries? What about Blacks in the United States that have weaker ties to Africa?


----------



## Penrowe (Aug 2, 2022)

Noir drag freak said:


> So what about Mestizo and other non-whites who have been in the West for centuries? What about Blacks in the United States that have weaker ties to Africa?


They will forever be maladapted to life under western civilization.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Aug 2, 2022)

Yes.

But they will have to give up whatever self-destructive cultural elements were passed down to them by their fathers.

Culture will always be more important than race.  Some cultures are better than others.


----------



## Penrowe (Aug 2, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> Culture will always be more important than race. Some cultures are better than others.


Why do you think that is?


----------



## Naturally (Aug 2, 2022)

Being Western or having a Western spirit? Sure, so long as it's that generic. Being truly British or French or the like? Probably next to impossible without intentionally destroying any reasonable idea of what it is to be such. They could more easily become American than anything else, and even there, there's a limit. Blacks in particular have extreme trouble with it -- Clarence Thomas is great and all, but he's some bizarre freak among blacks and I think everyone realizes that, even if they're afraid of admitting it. It's funny to see the occasional conservative bring up Clarence Thomas or, God forbid, Thomas Sowell as if Deshawn M'Bongo Washington could easily become that if only someone would give him a subscription to National Review and maybe teach him how to tie a Windsor knot.

Actually, a better question may be: how many non-Whites *want* to become Western? How many blacks in America say to themselves "I want to become a true Western man/woman"? It's not like we have an abundance of non-Whites who are trying to become Western or who have personal goals that line up with Western ideals, and they're failing. The desire isn't even there.


----------



## Noir drag freak (Aug 2, 2022)

Naturally said:


> Being Western or having a Western spirit? Sure, so long as it's that generic. Being truly British or French or the like? Probably next to impossible without intentionally destroying any reasonable idea of what it is to be such. They could more easily become American than anything else, and even there, there's a limit. Blacks in particular have extreme trouble with it -- Clarence Thomas is great and all, but he's some bizarre freak among blacks and I think everyone realizes that, even if they're afraid of admitting it. It's funny to see the occasional conservative bring up Clarence Thomas or, God forbid, Thomas Sowell as if Deshawn M'Bongo Washington could easily become that if only someone would give him a subscription to National Review and maybe teach him how to tie a Windsor knot.
> 
> Actually, a better question may be: how many non-Whites *want* to become Western? How many blacks in America say to themselves "I want to become a true Western man/woman"? It's not like we have an abundance of non-Whites who are trying to become Western or who have personal goals that line up with Western ideals, and they're failing. The desire isn't even there.




Clarence Thomas is Proud black man of Gullah descent. The Gullah people are one of the few people that retain bits of African culture. He’s a conservative in the way that Macolm X voted and endorsed Barry Goldwater.   The only thing that probably truly Western about him is his Catholic faith. 

Another thing, what is black American or Mexican American culture?


----------



## Naturally (Aug 2, 2022)

Noir drag freak said:


> Clarence Thomas is Proud black man of Gullah descent. The Gullah people are one of the few people that retain bits of African culture. He’s a conservative in the way that Macolm X voted and endorsed Barry Goldwater.   The only thing that probably truly Western about him is his Catholic faith.
> 
> Another thing, what is black American or Mexican American culture?



Maybe the Gullah people are, but if so, he's an outcast and he doesn't really seem to care. At least not enough for it to change his mind or his actions. Maybe he's proud black Gullah man the way George Washington was British. The fact that he has an intellectual and seemingly personal investment in the will and writings of the Founding Fathers is enough to make him an extreme oddity among blacks, but puts him in plenty of company among American Whites going back to the start.

As for black/Mexican/whatever American culture, no idea. Geographical happenstance most of the time, I guess.


----------



## Noir drag freak (Aug 2, 2022)

Naturally said:


> Maybe the Gullah people are, but if so, he's an outcast and he doesn't really seem to care. At least not enough for it to change his mind or his actions. Maybe he's proud black Gullah man the way George Washington was British. The fact that he has an intellectual and seemingly personal investment in the will and writings of the Founding Fathers is enough to make him an extreme oddity among blacks, but puts him in plenty of company among American Whites going back to the start.
> 
> As for black/Mexican/whatever American culture, no idea. Geographical happenstance most of the time, I guess.



I don’t know what to say. I think that black people can have intellectual pursuits without being alienated from other people of their race. Du Bois, Booker T Washington and Alain Locke were intellectual men. Though, Du Bois and Booker T Washington loved Western culture, while Locke argued that blacks should mine African culture.


----------



## BelUwUga (Aug 2, 2022)

It depends on what you mean by integrated into Western Europe. The Iberian peninsula is about as West as Europe gets and they were also irrevocably blacked. So if you consider them integrated than it stands to reason it is possible for non-whites. Also, inb4 coping Latinos try to rationalize how they are white.


----------



## UtadaWasabi2 (Aug 2, 2022)

Is being a nigger count as having spirit of the west?


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Aug 2, 2022)

Oreos and Bananas do exist, so I would say yes. Do I expect most blacks not to be niggers? No, but some are civilized and productive humans. Can sandniggers adopt huwhite culture? Well, I have known Iranian exiles that certainly could. I've rarely had a bad experience with an escaped Iranian.


----------



## Shitposting boogeyman (Aug 2, 2022)

East Asians do it all the time and become wildly successful.


----------



## Naturally (Aug 2, 2022)

Noir drag freak said:


> I don’t know what to say. I think that black people can have intellectual pursuits without being alienated from other people of their race. Du Bois, Booker T Washington and Alain Locke were intellectual men. Though, Du Bois and Booker T Washington loved Western culture, while Locke argued that blacks should mine African culture.


Well the alienation is willful. Blacks at large have decided -- with the generous help and influence of mostly Jewish/White elites -- that America is terrible and has always been terrible, so someone like Clarence Thomas is just a house nigger to them and that's that. In another time and place he'd be the icon of his community, and you'd have more people at least trying to walk a similar path.

That's part of the problem here. It's easy to imagine some hypothetical black person being as Western as can be. Making that happen with actual real-world blacks in the situation we have now? There's been a few, but it's clearly harder to pull off, and various factors are making it even harder. It's not just black innate differences standing in the way either. I think if White normie conservatives took stock of what was really necessary to culturally drag blacks in the desired direction (combined with how successful such a project is likely to be in proportion to the population) they'd have a meltdown. And if they ever get past that and recapture the West forcefully enough to make a serious go at this kind of thing -- no, giving CJ Pearson and Tim Scott podium time won't do the trick -- the result will be a substantial black exodus.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Aug 2, 2022)

Butterschmalz said:


> whats white? mexicans? turks? russians? or just anybody standing next to a nigger?







Noir drag freak said:


> So what about Mestizo and other non-whites who have been in the West for centuries? What about Blacks in the United States that have weaker ties to Africa?


blacks in america are basically a separate nation without their own state, like kurds in turkey. mestizos as well, but unlike blacks those do actually have a state of their own (mexico and other central american states)


----------



## Yuhbwoynadia (Aug 2, 2022)

Chilson said:


> *The vast majority of blacks worldwide have created a culture of low expectations*, thievery and an inability to accept blame by the mere fact that they have a different skin color than everyone else.


Funny part of your sentence is a cultural expectation of thievery, drugs, gang violence and murders is way worse in Latin American and the US than most of Africa itself


----------



## DumbDude42 (Aug 2, 2022)

Yuhbwoynadia said:


> Funny part of your sentence is a cultural expectation of thievery, drugs, gang violence and murders is way worse in Latin American and the US than most of Africa itself


cause most of africa itself is too rural and underdeveloped for urban phenomena like orgnaized drug cartels to become as big as they are in the americas.
they still have their armed groups of violent antisocials though, they take the shape of tribal or religious militias and rebel groups instead of the drug cartels or street gangs you see in the new world, and they engage in much more severe acts of lawlessness than what you see even in the most violent parts of south america.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 2, 2022)

I think anyone can be of any way. Depends on upbringing, and what ways one chooses to follow.

Unlike the woke who think people of one kind can't truly understand ways followed by another.


----------



## Yuhbwoynadia (Aug 2, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> cause most of africa itself is too rural and underdeveloped for urban phenomena like orgnaized drug cartels to become as big as they are in the americas.
> they still have their armed groups of violent antisocials though, they take the *shape of tribal or religious militias* *and rebel groups* instead of the drug cartels or street gangs you see in the new world, and they engage in much more severe acts of lawlessness than what you see even in the most violent parts of south america.


Depends on the government and cultures

Ghana,/Angola are majority urban country and still have low crime rates than most of the Americas

Kenya/Tanzania/Botswana  are majority rural countries but deal with no militas or rebels

Nigeria as far as I know deals with everything you mentioned along with drugs and crime

South Africa we got a thread for that  .......... Colorueds I would say are the biggest western group on the continent
and have a crime rate bigger than niggas


----------



## kartofel (Aug 2, 2022)

Kvervandi said:


> Oreos and Bananas do exist, so I would say yes. Do I expect most blacks not to be niggers? No, but some are civilized and productive humans. Can sandniggers adopt huwhite culture? Well, I have known Iranian exiles that certainly could. I've rarely had a bad experience with an escaped Iranian.


Tbh, the Iranian thing is less meaningful than you think. Iranians are actually distant cousins of Europeans and Farsi is in the Indo-European language family. Both peoples originated in the steppes of Central Asia. The European's ancestors went west, and the Iranian's ancestors went south to what is now Iran and Northern India.  This common origin is actually the shit Hitler was talking about when he was talking about the Aryans, and the word "Iran" literally means "land of the Aryans". Arabs on the other hand are a Semitic people(which makes Jewish bleating about Arab anti-Semitism very amusing when you think about it). Iranians and Arabs are two different peoples, and frankly, it shows. Iran is embargoed out the ass, and it's still managed to maintain and even reverse engineer some of the western weapons the Shah bought. Not only that, it has developed it's own indigenous drones and rocketry. To be sure, it isn't on the level of the west, but compare that to what the Arabs are doing and it becomes obvious. The Arabs make almost nothing and can't figure out modern warfare to save their lives despite having unfettered access to western weaponry and training. So when you say Iranians tend to integrate well, that is like hanging out with your cousin and finding out you get on well with him. It isn't a massive surprise since there is a lot in common, even though you've never met before.

In penance for my semi-off topic sperging about Iranian history, I guess I'll address the OP. I think the odd individual can integrate, but the problem is, most of them can't. Thomas Sowell and Clarence Thomas can i1ntegrate, but let's be real, they are exceptions, not the rule. The modern west has deluded itself that because the top of the Black bell curve can integrate, that means they all can integrate. It is a hyperfocus on the individual, while pretending the broader group doesn't exist. Indigenous westerners are taught to ignore group identity, while newcomers are not only not held to the same standard, but actually encouraged to retain their group identities. This suppression of European identities has honestly done more to propagate and validate National Socialist(aka Nazi) ideas than anything the surviving National Socialists ever could. You could argue that this is merely a matter or misguided policy, and the problem would go away if we just held non-Europeans to European standards. This is both right and wrong. It would make things work in the short term, kind of like Singapore. The problem is that people are innately tribal, and will invariably prefer and sympathize with their own people than not. This means application of justice between races will always be fraught with the danger injustice, real or perceived. It also means that when hard times come, people will more blatantly advance the interests of their own group. I think all attempts at multiculturalism are doomed. They simply are not strong enough to handle hard times without collapsing or devolving into authoritarianism.

Once we get past multiculturalism, there is another problem. Race is real and so is evolution. The whole, "one race, human race" idea owes more to religion than it does to biology. Blacks are optimized for Africa and it's conditions, both physically and psychologically. The behaviors that make them destructive in the west are useful in the context of the environment they evolved in. Similarly, Europeans are optimized for Europe and Asians for Asia. All races will naturally produce cultures based on both their psychological makeup and environment. Blacks will always be at a disadvantage in the West because it is the product of Europeans. Similarly, Europeans will be at a disadvantage in societies organized around Blacks. The problem isn't really so much that the various races exist, but rather, that they are being forced to live together in the same space. Pretty much everyone wants segregation. Europeans aren't allowed to say this openly, but look at "white flight" and it is obvious. Nor is this exclusive to Europeans. The other day, I saw an article in the news section by some Asian bemoaning the loss of the Chinatown in his city as a Chinese/Asian enclave. NOI is open about wanting to separate from the white devil, and there are constant articles by Blacks whining about having to deal with white culture and spaces. If the various races don't want to live together, why should we? It only provokes conflict. It is no different than forcing animals into a cage too small. It will inevitably end badly.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Aug 3, 2022)

Relevant.


----------



## ChrisIsGay (Aug 3, 2022)

Can niggers ever be anything other than niggers? Probably not.


----------



## Land of Noz (Aug 3, 2022)

Chuck McGill said:


> Yes, but not at the rate the west is currently welcoming them at. Also the focus needs to be on powerwashing every last vestige of the third world off of them, rather than letting them track mud all over the carpet, then having an NGO tell us all that we're mudphobic because we don't want to host a Little Mudholistan in our country. You left there for a reason fuckers, time to start emulating the people with a functional society. Chuck the burka in the bin, keep your head down, and learn the language of your host country.



This is basically my opinion. Non-whites can become "fully western" but their integration must be managed over time and they must genuinely want to assimilate. I know that's 90s boomer-era conservative trope, but it's true.  My forefathers are all European, but some of them weren't always considered "white". When Italians first came to the USA, their behavior and cultural norms meant that they were seen much in the same way Mexicans are seen today. They had comically large families, little education, in many cases no desire to learn English (because the italian enclaves were so big they didn't need to), and of course, they brought criminal practices with them. And yet, despite all of that, Italian-Americans eventually fully embraced American culture and became white. Sure, it helped that millions of Italians actually went back to Italy, but the ones who stayed here made a concerted effort to be American. And for what it's worth, the American government at the time made a concerted effort to convince them to do away with their old country traditions. There's a good PBS documentary about how in the 1900s and 1910s in New York, they'd literally send social workers into Italian households to tell them to keep windows closed and to use less tomato in cooking, and to speak English to their kids so they'd grow up speaking English, as well as a host of other behaviors. 

That being said, I think a major factor in the assimilation of Italians was the fact that, perhaps because of massive southern european immigration, the USA shut the door in the 1920s. After the 1920s immigration act, there was basically a 40 year moratorium on immigration from everywhere. As Italian-Americans went through the same collective experiences as other Americans, mainly WWI, the great depression, and WWII, they became fully American. By the 1950s most Italian kids only spoke English and many Italian families even changed their last name to sound more Anglo/American (https://www.jstor.org/stable/487264). And Italian-Americans pretty much fully identified as "American" with the small exceptions of unique cuisine and gangster/mafia movies. E. Michael Jones goes into this in greater detail with how Doo-Wop music in the 50s was specifically Italian influenced. He sees 50s/60s as a war between Catholic/Italian popular music in form of Doo-Wop and Frank Sinatra on one hand, and then Protestant and Jewish music on the other hand with rock and roll, folk, and other forms, but that's a digression. 

Of course, underpinning all of this is whether Italians are "white" and whether other non-whites could perhaps undergo the same assimilation. Obviously Italians (and Poles and Czechs and other Catholic European immigrant groups) were European to begin with, so maybe they were predisposed to assimilation. Can any Asian or a Latino assimilate to the same degree? I think it's possible, but the social pressure on Italians and those other euro immigrants don't really exist anymore. Most Asians seem to learn to speak English fine, but there are massive enclaves especially on the west coast where the asian languages are still spoken regularly, and to my knowledge, Asians definitely have a conception of themselves as separate from whites, even when they do successfully integrate and have good careers. That being said, with high Asian/White intermarriage, I think this won't be as big of a deal going forward. 

Regarding whether Hispanics can assimilate. Again I think the answer is yes, but they have to want to. Whenever I meet someone of hispanic descent who is 3rd or 4th generation American, they are pretty much fully American in their behaviors and beliefs. It's just that the vast majority of hispanics are 1st generation or 2nd generation so they still have intense ties to latin america and still speak Spanish at home and so forth. I live in the midwest, and most hispanics that I meet say at a bar on friday night are totally white/western in their behavior, but then again I'm at a bar frequented by white people. If I went down to the latin dance club I'd have a different experience. 

Without dragging this on too much, I think the main issue is almost less so "can they assimilate" but rather, how much will the character of America change even if they do assimilate. When Italains and other Catholic Euros came to the US, it was never in the massive numbers of Latinos. Italians were never 30%+ of America's population, and to my knowledge they never were a majority in any state, like how Hispanics are a majority in California. 

Even though it's easy to think Italians etc. integrated to American culture, they also had a significant impact and changed the culture. Was that for the better? Was it worse? Neutral? I'm not sure. With massive amounts of non-whites in the US, will the effect be positive? I don't know. I didn't mention black people or black culture because I think they are truly problematic, and there's something about them that is profoundly regressive. For every upstanding black American citizen like Clarence Thomas or Tiger Woods or Barack Obama, or Henry Louis Gates Jr. ...it just seems like there are 10-100 feral niggers. I think the biggest problem with Latinos is whether their children emulate nigger culture or whether they emulate what's left of white culture. Unfortunately it seems pretty split from what I can tell. If there were no blacks in the USA, and/or we didn't have a media and culture that glorified them, I would probably fall on the side of yes it's possible for non-whites to be western and fully integrate. But when they have this nigger culture shoved in their face too, and they interact with them so much due to being newcomers and on the lower end of the economic spectrum...I don't know. 

All I know is that the future of the US and the West at large is going to be profoundly bizarre and strange compared to our past


----------



## Penrowe (Aug 3, 2022)

kartofel said:


> Thomas Sowell and Clarence Thomas can i1ntegrate, but let's be real, they are exceptions, not the rule.


An anomaly is not an exception (there is no such thing as an exception to a rule in biology) but rather an outlier. The unfortunate reality is that it is exceedingly unlikely to find correspondingly extraordinary traits expressed in parents, siblings or children.









						Sibling Regression – Human Varieties
					





					humanvarieties.org
				




Any tolerance to migration from peoples of distant ethnicities of incompatible morality based on positive experience with one of the few rare individuals capable of meaningful integration will only result in pain, disappointment and hardship since you will now be in a position where no polite solution is even possible.


----------



## Lord Neeba (Aug 4, 2022)

They absolutely can and it's fairly easy to do. The real question is, why would you want them to? Remember: basically everything wrong with the world is more popular with white Westerners than with literally any other demographic on the planet.


----------



## Rubber Soul (Aug 8, 2022)

Is it possible? Yes. Willpower and genuine appreciation of Western culture are a basic requirement though, and if non-white ghettos are any indication, both are exceedingly rare.


----------



## Skookum Jim (Aug 8, 2022)

I mean it depends, I think anybody is more than welcome to come to America and take an honest shot at improving their lives, that's kind of the point of the whole damn country. I think every country and culture has the right to self determination though, and that includes self determining that they don't really want refugees or immigrants in any significant number. I disagree with Hungary and Poland and other European countries' policies on immigration, but then i see whats happening to Sweden and Germany and France and I understand why they're making that decision. Even if I disagree, I understand being from a country where your family has lived in the same town for 1500 years and everyone has a unified idea of what being from that country means. If I was from a place like that I would probably would want to keep it that way too.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 10, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> cause most of africa itself is too rural and underdeveloped for urban phenomena like orgnaized drug cartels to become as big as they are in the americas.
> they still have their armed groups of violent antisocials though, they take the shape of tribal or religious militias and rebel groups instead of the drug cartels or street gangs you see in the new world, and they engage in much more severe acts of lawlessness than what you see even in the most violent parts of south america.


More importantly, they don't have the capacity for organization which is why they're uniquely rural and not as capable of organized crime.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Aug 10, 2022)

They can certainly express Western ideals, but they can never be Western. 
It's like saying that a European can become Chinese if he expresses Chinese ideals enough - no-one would entertain such an absurd claim, they'd always be an outsider.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Aug 10, 2022)

Chilson said:


> It could be genetic and blacks could have way higher chance of getting that gene than whites. But who the fuck knows because no one is actually allowed to investigate and research it over claims of "racism". Regardless, genetics is not the whole story as the local community culture plays a huge part in the creation of niggers as well.


Many spics act like complete niggers as well. It's something non-Southern Americans don't understand due to them growing up in majority white areas.
I've noticed there is a type of successful Korean male that likes the US for its freedom. They like guns and hate foreigners coming in.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Nov 13, 2022)

Your first fallacy is conflating 'white' and 'Western'.


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Nov 13, 2022)

bot_for_hire said:


> Your first fallacy is conflating 'white' and 'Western'.



Unironically this.

I think if you equate western values with white, even if historically a given set of values are linked to white people, you will alienate certain group who are already quite confrontational towards white people, to adopt these values. 

If a given demographic will punish self-improvement, curiosity, work ethic, willingness to learn and other pillars of what made "western civilization" as "acting white" that's where the problem resides, and it's not just African Americans who do this.

Furthermore, there was a time where african americans were known for strong religious values, nuclear families and strong work ethic mirroring that of the white working class. The degradation of african americans comes in paralel to the increase on confrontational attitudes towards white people and, over time, as a large size of african americans came to identify themselves as everything opposed to white people they necessarily degenerated since this is the implication that white people = western/american values.

This is very difficult to address because:

1 - At this point this degeneration has been associated with african americans and is a centerpoint of black culture. It is so deeply ingrained in too many communities that a lot of them carry out this mentality forever. You might get them to university, get them educated, become lawyers or doctors or whatever, and they will still cling to some aspect to this iteration of "black culture" for fear of being acting too white or becoming some sort of traitors. Demolishing the current state of affairs, as bleak as it might be, would let a lot of people feeling orphaned and disenfranchised about their identities.

2 - This has become accepted as an inherent state for black people. Not just racist wight-wingers stating "They're all niggers, criminals and grifters" but the left wing, and especially the woke left, thinks demanding these values, or at least speaking against antisocial behavior in non-white communities is somewhat "forcing them to act white" and has a "It's their culture and it must be respected" approach.

3 - White people are, themselves, encouraged to "act less white" and embrace "black culture" (understood as self-destructive, anti-social guetto culture) as some sort of decolonisation or some shit. This is all babble where the real goal is to degrade society even further, it's made in purpose and I don't understand why.

4 - Other ethnicities like latinos and middle easterners would have rather acted like WASPS and go to golf clubs and shit, but a combination of them not being well regarded in those spaces and the general push for lowest common denominator and the embracing of lowlife underclass lifestyles by whites, effectively enshrining this as a cultural norm, is making them veer into this direction as well. And the left has already built an "it's their culture and it must be respected" akin to the right wing "They're all savages" narrative for each of these ethnicities.


----------



## Wesley Willis (Nov 13, 2022)

This whole "west" fixation is faggoty and autistic.


----------



## Crysocyan (Nov 13, 2022)

What is Western Civilization but Christendom?


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Nov 13, 2022)

You have to suck a lot of girldick to be truly Western.


----------



## Penrowe (Nov 15, 2022)

Rubber Soul said:


> Is it possible? Yes. Willpower and genuine appreciation of Western culture are a basic requirement though, and if non-white ghettos are any indication, both are exceedingly rare.


The notion you could change someone's fundamental nature by transplanting them into the magic soil of the west is nothing more than lysenkoist quackery.


----------



## actually a cat (Nov 15, 2022)

Can niggers ever act civilized?
I'll input my two cents, but this will be a long and rambling missive that will probably piss people off.  here goes.

I can only speak for American niggers. They are all I've ever had to deal with.
My family has lived in the American south, for hundreds of years, before there was a United States, even.  Once upon a time, (no longer however) my family was fairly wealthy - one of those old wealthy southern families.  With plantations and everything.  You get what I mean?  Perspective has been passed down, and it's not something I can relate to outsiders or in polite converstaion. So I will shitpost it here.

American niggers, and I am being as _literal _as I can when I say this - have been purposefully and selectively bred to be big and dumb.  Black people elsewhere, maybe not so much.  American niggers used to be literal farm equipment, and there are traces of this still seen today.  Look at professional sports:  I don't know a whole lot about sports, but I know the pro teams are almost entirely comprised of big dumb niggers, who ironically end up getting 'sold' and 'traded' by rich white people and jews, kek.

How many black American scientists/physicists/engineers/doctors are out there changing the world and making leaps and bounds to further the human race as a whole?  How many profoundly world-changing brainy American niggers do you know of?  Neil deGrasse Tyson?  He's a pop-scientist that shitposts on Twitter.  Make fo that what you will.

TL;DR  American niggers have hundreds of years of purposeful breeding going against them.  I do not know how this goes in other countries or in other parts of the world - but _they are not the same as everyone else._  People are retarded if they think slavery didn't leave a mark on them.

I'm not going to debate this, I'm not even MATI honestly. I'm just offering a perspective.


----------



## Claude Sigma (Nov 15, 2022)

No.

Can a White man truly be Japanese and be inhabited by the spirit of Japan?
No.

While you can get close to it, race and ethnicity is a component of it and it will never be complete.

Just like a man can never be a woman. No matter how womanly you behave and how close you mimic the inherent female spirit.


----------



## Witch_division (Nov 15, 2022)

Most white people don't even have the "spirit of the west"


----------

